# [H] [Dragons Call] Die Gilde Sturm der Horde sucht Dich &#33;



## Shotei (21. Juli 2021)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey Du, Ja genau Du ![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]hast du Lust mit Uns die Geschichte eines Sturms zu schreiben?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Wir die Gilde “Sturm der Horde” suchen noch einige mächtige Kämpfer-/innen um uns den dunklen Mächten der Scherbenwelt zu stellen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Wirst du einer sein……?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Allgemeines über Unsere Gilde:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Wir sind eine eher PVE orientierte Gilde.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=12pt]das heißt, wir beschäftigen uns viel damit alle Gildenmitglieder so schnell wie möglich ready zu machen, um alle Raids mitzulaufen.[/SIZE]


[*][SIZE=12pt]Unsere Gilde besteht seit Classic Zeiten und beschäftigt nun um die 50  Spieler.[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=12pt]Die Altersspanne in unserer Gilde fängt bei 14 Jahren an und geht rauf bis in die 50iger Jahre.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=12pt]Das heißt, wir haben Platz für alle Arten von Spielern-/innen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Außerdem ist es bei uns kein Problem, wenn Ihr Schichtarbeit habt oder Ihr auch mal zwischendurch nach dem/den Kind/Kindern sehen müsst.[/SIZE]


[*][SIZE=12pt]Da wir selber noch dabei sind unsere Raidgruppen zu organisieren, brauchen wir eure Unterstützung, um daraus mehrere Strategische, Teamfähige und nette Gruppen laufen zu lassen.[/SIZE]

[*][SIZE=12pt]Wir sind für jeden Spaß zu haben und helfen euch auch wenn mal Not am/an Mann/Frau ist.[/SIZE]


 

[SIZE=12pt]Voraussetzungen für den Sturm der Horde:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Ihr solltet auch mal Spaß ab können.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Zudem Erfahrungen mit eurer/n Klasse/en haben. (wobei wir hier ebenfalls unterstützen können!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Seit Teamfähig und gebt uns auch mal Feedback.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Da wir auch ein eigenes Discord haben welches wir primär nutzen, wäre es schön wenn du dort aktiv teilnimmst. Hier findet ebenfalls ein Teil des organisatorischen statt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Verschiedenste AddOns wären für die Planung der Raids und den Raid selber gewünscht:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=12pt]DBM (Deadly Boss Mods), oder ggf. BW (BigWigs)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Details, oder ein anderes geeignetes Threadmeter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]GTFO (Optional),[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Group / Guild Calendar for Classic TBC[/SIZE]


[*][SIZE=12pt]Außerdem sind wir ein großer Fan von allerlei Berufen, da man nie genug davon haben kann.[/SIZE]


 

[SIZE=12pt]Interesse geweckt ?:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Dann schreib gerne einen unserer Offiziere, Raidleader oder direkt unsere Gildenchefin an:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=12pt]Hjördis[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Gildenchefin[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Luxa[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Raidleader (Offizier)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Artolus[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Raidleader (Offizier)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Seelendiebin[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Offizier[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Grippon[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Offizier[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Pidus[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Offizier[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Dkayy[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]->[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Offizier[/SIZE]


[*][SIZE=12pt]Du kannst auch jederzeit gerne in unseren Discord joinen und das direkte Gespräch mit uns suchen.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=12pt]https://discord.gg/fRWsAV3Q[/SIZE]



 

[SIZE=12pt]Also wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, komm gerne auf uns zu oder melde dich auch gerne unter diesem Post.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Mit freundlichen Grüßen und For the Horde[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Sturm der Horde[/SIZE]


----------

